# New leader for Countryside Alliance



## JanetGeorge (19 January 2012)

"Former head of the UK Land Army Lieutenant General Sir Barney White-Spunner KCB CBE has been appointed Executive Chairman of the Countryside Alliance and Director of the Countryside Alliance Foundation with effect from 9th February, taking on all the responsibilities of current Chief Executive, Alice Barnard, who leaves in early February. Barney will be based in the Alliance's London Headquarters.  Kate Hoey MP, will remain Chairman of the Board of the Countryside Alliance.

Barney is a writer and countryman with first-hand knowledge of farming and wide countryside interests. He lives in Dorset with his wife and three children, and is a long term supporter of all country sports. As well as being a regular contributor to The Field magazine he was a former editor of Baily's Hunting Directory and President of the Association of Masters of Harriers and Beagles. 

He has had a distinguished military career and was knighted in 2011.He commanded British forces in the Balkans, Afghanistan and Iraq and then took over as the Army Commander in 2009. He left the Army in December 2011."


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (19 January 2012)

and does that make him a good man for the job? or is the job just a suitable infill between careers?


----------



## bob (20 January 2012)

I first met Barney White-Spunner when he was a Subaltern doing the 'long course' at the RAVC Camp in Melton Mowbray many years ago.  I can assure you, he knows what he is talking about, apart from hunting with both the Quorn and Belvoir, he rode point-to-point, inspite of having weight problems, he finally made Garthorpe after a very strict dietary regime, also, he evented, and rode in the army cross-country team.  Apart from his brilliant military career, he is the author of several books, I would suggest he just what is needed to add 'fire' to the Countryside Alliance.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (20 January 2012)

So the fact that a man can ride, hunt with the 'right hunts', write and diet means that he has the core competencies necessary to run a high profile organisation as Executive Chairman? 

I'd be more concerned about his leadership skills, ability to manage budgets in a commerically viable operation, strategic experience, knowledge of corporate governance of both limited companies and charities and PR savvyness. I really hope he does have these competencies otherwise the myth of field sports being elitist and out of touch is being perpetuated. Shame  - I think the CA have missed an opportunity here. 

I am however very prepared to eat my hat!!!


----------



## Herne (20 January 2012)

rubyredshoes said:



			I'd be more concerned about his leadership skills, ability to manage budgets in a commerically viable operation, strategic experience...
		
Click to expand...

The man was head of the UK Land Army, for pity's sake!!! 

How much more qualified in strategy and leadership could you possibly want him to be?????





			knowledge of corporate governance of both limited companies and charities and PR savvyness. I really hope he does have these competencies otherwise the myth of field sports being elitist and out of touch is being perpetuated.
		
Click to expand...

PR Savvyness he will have to have had to hold down that position in the Army, not to mention being a published journalist.

Knowledge of corporate governance of both limited companies and charities is a more difficult question - but those can be learned, at least much easier than leadership and strategy can.




			Shame  - I think the CA have missed an opportunity here.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that is more a case of you just wanting to be critical regardless...




			I am however very prepared to eat my hat!!!
		
Click to expand...

Would you like sauce with that..?


----------



## JanetGeorge (20 January 2012)

rubyredshoes said:



			So the fact that a man can ride, hunt with the 'right hunts', write and diet means that he has the core competencies necessary to run a high profile organisation as Executive Chairman? 

I'd be more concerned about his leadership skills, ability to manage budgets in a commerically viable operation, strategic experience, knowledge of corporate governance of both limited companies and charities and PR savvyness.
		
Click to expand...

The fact that he rides, hunts, and is a respected field sports writer will give him a great deal of credence with the membership - something wot's his name (the one after Duke who'd worked for London Zoo) didn't have.  And neither did the outgoing CE!  His leadership skills and strategic experience are unquestionable - you don't get to his position in the army without plenty of both!  The ability to manage budgets is the prime responsibility of the Finance Director, although - frankly - it's hardly rocket science! 

Corporate governance - there is SO much information regarding this available on the internet - and within the board of the Countryside Alliance - that I shouldn't think a man of his skills and intellect will have any problems.  And PR - I would say this is one of his strengths - having read recent articles about him in newspapers which would not be necessarily 'friendly' to his army role - he avoided every possible poo trap!  His writing background and dealing with the media in his army roles suggests he has rather more experience that wot's his name - who on his appointment, invited the Environment Editor of the Telegraph out to lunch - and had NO story to give him (a cardinal sin!! )

The CA Chief Exec needs to be a natural born leader - up until this appointment, the only one of those it has ever had (or the BFSS before it) was Robin Hanbury-Tenison!

I, for one, am delighted with this appointment!!  A man of Barney White-Spunner's stature - with his career achievments - will impress the big money supporters, hold his own with the politicians, and give confidence to the membership.    And he'll have a lot of insight into warfare too!!  For the first time in quite a few years I think the Board of the CA has got it absolutely right!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (20 January 2012)

Great responses from the last two who posted - you've allayed my fears and I very much hope you are right. 

I am not saying that he does not have these competencies (his background and experience indicates that he does) - but I stand by my statement that these competencies are critical for the role. My criticism was not of him or the decision to appoint him but were more directed towards a post that indicated that his ability to ride and who he hunts with were more critical success factors.

I wish him every success in his new post and hope he is a huge success.


----------



## Rowreach (20 January 2012)

Herne said:



			The man was head of the UK Land Army, for pity's sake!!! 

How much more qualified in strategy and leadership could you possibly want him to be?????
		
Click to expand...

pmsl, a former one of those was master of a southern England pack for a while, and he was renowned for getting lost and taking the entire field in completely the wrong direction   It ended up with the senior master giving a select few special permission NOT to follow the field master when this chap was on duty 

Let's hope this one has better leadership skills and inspires a bit more confidence in his followers


----------



## JanetGeorge (20 January 2012)

rubyredshoes said:



			Great responses from the last two who posted - you've allayed my fears and I very much hope you are right.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry - I am always right (except when I'm wrong, which doesn't happen THAT often!)

I think you were right to consider his qualifications - as soon as I heard of the appointment I did some extra research  (obviously I knew of him) - and I was very pleasantly surprised to find NOTHING that worried me!  (My confidence in the CA Board's ability to appoint GOOD people went out the window with Edward Duke and nothing they'd done since in that regard changed my view - until now!)

The first few months will tell the tale - I'll bet - though - that he'll hit the ground running!

This is an interesting article - demonstrates his PR skills very nicely:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...spunner-very-modern-major-general-883772.html


----------



## foxwhip (6 March 2012)

I too am thrilled with the new appointment at the Alliance. Hopefully, with a true countryman in the driving seat at the Alliance there will be a bright future ahead . After all, as the saying goes, good things come to those who wait!

After years of full on campaigning and 'fighting' with what seemed to be little results I for one became very disheartened with the Alliance to the point I did not renew my membership when it expired. TUT TUT I know however since the news of the new appointment at the Alliance I have renewed my membership.

I believe one of the biggest losses for the Alliance was when Janet George departed. Personally, I think she was one of the best campaigners the Alliance had seen and her PR stunts where second to none. Janet George, our country needs you!! Just think what a coalition Janet and Barney would be! 

Time to kick on folks!


----------



## Alec Swan (6 March 2012)

rubyredshoes said:



			.......

I am however very prepared to eat my hat!!!
		
Click to expand...

Having been where you are now,  and on this forum too,  I can recommend an excellent marinade. 

Alec.


----------

